# Mariah Carey im Kleid



## FlerIstBoss (13 Juni 2012)

Hallöchen Admins, Mods, VIPs und Mitglieder. Ich bin grad auf der Suche nach Bildern von Mariah Carey in einem extrem engen Kleid. Das "Kleid" (?) hatte mehr so eine besche Farbe und war mit langen Ärmeln versehen. Auf dem Bild bzw den Bildern sieht man Mariah auf einem Balkon und winkt herunter. Leider hab ich keine Ahnung welche Location das war (wahrscheinlich irgendein Hotel) oder welcher Anlass grad war, sonst würde ich konkret schreiben um was es geht. Und ich weiss nicht wie ich es sonst beschreiben soll. Ich hoffe irgendwer versteht mich und hat Bilder davon oder weiss zumindest nach was ich konkret suchen muss um fündig zu werden. Ich danke im vorraus


----------



## CukeSpookem (13 Juni 2012)

Jo, kuckst Du hier :
http://www.celebboard.net/internationale-stars-paparazzi-oops/173353-19x-mariah-carey-seethru.html


----------



## FlerIstBoss (13 Juni 2012)

Genau die hab ich gemeint, danke  aber gibt's davon nicht mehr Pics? ich wollte im Netz suchen, hab aber wie gesagt keine Ahnhaltspunkte. Weisst du vielleicht in welchem Zusammenhang die gemacht wurden?


----------



## CukeSpookem (14 Juni 2012)

Hier sind noch mehr : http://www.celebboard.net/internationale-stars-paparazzi-oops/5528-mariah-carey-10x.html

und noch ein etwas größeres http://www.bankoboev.ru/images/MTA1NzMx/Bankoboev.Ru_mariah_carey_na_balkone.jpg

Über die Quelle hab ich leider keine Infos, Du könntest eventuell celebrator direkt anfragen, wo er sie her hat.


----------



## FlerIstBoss (24 Juni 2012)

Danke dir  ich werd ihn echt mal fragen  das Thema kann dann jetzt in den Erfüllten Bereich verschoben werden...


----------

